# New Orleans - Things to do



## riverdees05 (Nov 12, 2014)

What things do you like to do in New Orleans?  Go there for a week over Thanksgiving at the Quarter House.  Have been there for the Jazz Fest, but all we did was things related to it.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 12, 2014)

We went there last year for a couple of days before a cruise. Here's some things you shouldn't miss:
1) Early in your visit, take a carriage ride (mule drawn). The guides are great and you'll learn much about the city.
2) Have a Hurricane at Pat O'Brien's. When you get back people will ask if you had one, and you'll be able to say yes. It's a good place for dinner too.
3) Try some shrimp and grits. When I had grits for breakfast, I wasn't to impressed, but shrimp and grits for dinner are awesome.
4) Don't forget beignets. The ones we had at the coffee shop in the Jax Brewery are supposed to be the best, but even the ones at the airport tasted great to us.
5) Go for a streetcar ride. It cheap, and you can see the impressive variety of architecture of the homes along the tracks.
6) Stroll around Jackson Square and Bourbon Street to enjoy the many street musicians.

Here's some pictures:


----------



## chapjim (Nov 13, 2014)

riverdees05 said:


> What things do you like to do in New Orleans?  Go there for a week over Thanksgiving at the Quarter House.  Have been there for the Jazz Fest, but all we did was things related to it.



Go to Sneaky Pete's, Evelyn's, The Jimani, Daisy Duke's, Jimmy J's, a pizza place (don't remember the name), or the adult toy store -- all on the same block as Quarter House.  Daisy's is open 24/7, serves breakfast and/or long neck beers 24/7, and has free refills on bloody marys.  The Jimani opens at 11 AM and closes at 8 AM (they have to sweep out and hose down).

Seriously, there are lots of postings on TUG about things to do in N.O.  Ron Parise has some, I have a couple, and many others.

Have fun at QH.  We own four weeks there and intended to be there for Thanksgiving week but we had a change of plans.


----------



## Joe33426 (Nov 13, 2014)

A recent post that includes Ron's post of things to do:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177715&highlight=things+orleans

Ron's website is also great resources of events and recommendations:

http://neworleansvacationrentals.homestead.com/


----------



## schatterjee (Nov 15, 2014)

The cooking class at New Orleans School of Cooking and the WWII museum were highlights for us!


----------



## SunLover2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Great Sweatshirt - Go Twins!



artringwald said:


> We went there last year for a couple of days before a cruise. Here's some things you shouldn't miss:
> 1) Early in your visit, take a carriage ride (mule drawn). The guides are great and you'll learn much about the city.
> 2) Have a Hurricane at Pat O'Brien's. When you get back people will ask if you had one, and you'll be able to say yes. It's a good place for dinner too.
> 3) Try some shrimp and grits. When I had grits for breakfast, I wasn't to impressed, but shrimp and grits for dinner are awesome.
> ...


----------

